# Warrnambool this weekend 30/11/07



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

I know its late notice.. but I have to go to Warrnambool to look at a bike on Saturday so I thought it would be a good opportunity to yak fish the Hopkins River which I have never fished before.

So am leaving Melbourne Friday evening, camping on the Hopkins River Friday and Saturday night - will have early morning session on Saturday.. I'll have to pop into town around 10am.. then back on the water in the arvo and maybe an evening session.. then drinks, eats and sleeps.. and maybe a session before home midday Sunday..

So - anyone in for a last minute trip away... Its only about 2.5-3hrs out of Melbourne - and the weather there looks better than Melbourne


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

Damn, I have to work in Ballarat this weekend or I'd love to join you. Next time.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

no worries mate..

weather and tides are looking good...

here's hoping for a nice EP 8)


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

aawwww u lucky bastard, go get em landy, lots of pics and a big juicy report please. I would like to get a group of akff'er together to get amoungst all the water down that way over chrissy. Very fishy place indeed. Enjoy mate!


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks mate.. just busy packing my gear up..

looks like it mught be a lonely trip though.. all by my lonesome with all them fishies :lol:


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

Landyman, if you want to, and get a chance you should try and check out killarney beach in Warnambool. It's is a top sheltered spot for big whiting, squid, salmon. I know when I get a chance I'll give that stretch a go. Pity I can't this weekend. Good luck fishing.


----------

